# لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير



## fullbank (17 يناير 2008)

لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير عند النصارى وهو ضار واثبت ذلك


----------



## Basilius (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



fullbank قال:


> لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير عند النصارى وهو ضار واثبت ذلك


 
*وانت عاوزة يتحرم لية دلوقت ؟*


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



fullbank قال:


> لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير عند النصارى وهو ضار واثبت ذلك


 
لا يوجد شئ اسمه ضار يا عزيزي

لو ضار, كان الغرب اكتشفوا انه ضار و منعوه

هل تذكر مرض و ضرر جنون البقر؟ الم يكتشفه الغرب قبل ان تسمع به اصلا؟ الم يعالجوه و كشفوا حالته؟

لماذا لا يمنعون الخنزير لو به اضرار؟

شغل عقلك يا رجل..


----------



## النور الساطع (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*البابا شنودة ينصح الأقباط بعدم تناول لحم الخنزير 8/4/2007 10:25:00 AM

نصح البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية، جموع الاقباط بالابتعاد عن تناول لحم الخنزير.

وأفادت صحيفة المصري اليوم بأن بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية أكد أنه «رغم عدم تحريم أكل هذا النوع من اللحم فإن تناوله يتسبب في إصابة الانسان بالعديد من الامراض».

وقال البابا شنودة خلال وعظته الاسبوعية مساء الأربعاء الماضي، إن «الخنزير ليس محرما أو نجسا مثلما كان يعتبره العهد القديم، وذلك لان (السيد) المسيح (عليه السلام)أحل كل شيء من الطعام، لكن خطورة أكل الخنزير ترجع إلى أنه يحتاج إلى دقة متناهية في طهيه، إضافة إلى ضرورة توقيع الكشف الجيد على هذا اللحم بعد ذبحه لانه من الحيوانات التي تتناول القاذورات والمخلفات غير النظيفة ما يتسبب في نقل العديد من الامراض».
وها هو المصدر من موقع جريدة رسمية
http://www.masrawy.com/News/2007/Egy...4/shenoda.aspx*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*ماكو مثل هذا الكلام, يعني شلون ضار؟؟
اني كل يوم اكل لحم خنزيز و ما في شي ضار صار بيا..الناس اللي تاكل لحم خنزير ما حصل معاها اي شي..شفت شي حالة موت او شي صار في انسان بعد اكله للحم الخنزيز؟فليش تكذبون و تقولون ضار؟

طلع جنون البقر يعتبر ضار ..هسه انزل قانون يمنع انكم تاكلوه..*​


----------



## Basilius (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*انا لا يهمني ما كتبتة جريدة *
*فالجرائد معروفة باللغط و المبالغة و خصوصا في ما يقولة البابا او الاقباط عموما *

*اما عن القاذورات فهي تعتبر مواد عضويية *
*فالمواد العضوية تحتمل وجود عناصر غذائية يستفاد منها الجسم *
*فبقايا المواد الغذائية تحتوي عىل مواد عضوية صالحة للاستفادة و تحتوي على مواد بيوكيماوية يستخلصها الجسم كالاحماض الامينية المفردة مثلا او السكريات سواء المونو سكاريد او البولي سكاريد ...الخ *

*اما لو اخذنا بهذا الراي القائل انة ياكل قاذورات *
*فلماذا تاكلوا النباتات ؟؟؟ وهي تاخذ من التربة و من السماد اللذي هو مخلفات حيوية الذرات المفردة لتبني بها الهياكل الكربونية للمواد الكيماوية و تبني بها العناصر الغذائية !!!! *
*مش قاذورات برضة ولا اية ؟؟؟*

*و البقر هل ياكل اكل معقم ؟؟؟؟ *
*هي السيلاج silage لو اخذنا برايكم لا يعتبر مواد متحللة؟؟؟؟*
*دة بقى مليان بكتريا حمض الللاكتيك و شغالة *
*هل بقايا مساحيق العظام او الدم او بقايا التصنيع الغذائي التي تعتبرها المصانع قاذورات عندما تدخل في تصنيع الاعلاف فلا ناكل البقر اذن ؟؟؟؟*

*ارحمونا بقى من الكيل بمكيالين دة *


----------



## رانا (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

:94:اشكرك على اهتمامك بصحتنا بس هل انت مش بتشرب السجائر الضاره هل انت مش بتاكل لانشون ما هو من لحم الخنازير ولا اللحوم اللى بناكلها ما اصحابها بيأكلوهم من الزباله ليس ما يدخل الجوف ينجس انما ما هو خارج من افكار ومشاعر خاطئه    الخ


----------



## باسكال (17 يناير 2008)

*هلك شعبي لعدم المعرفة!*



fullbank قال:


> لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير عند النصارى وهو ضار واثبت ذلك


*
الجواب هو : لم يحرم لحم الخنزير في المسيحية لأنه لم يتم تحريم أي من اللحومات الحيوانية على الإطلاق ، فكل المخلوقات الحيوانية هي من الله ، وكلها قد خلقت من أجل مصلحة الإنسان.

ففي المسيحية لم يتم تحريم أكل أي لحم كان لأننا لم نعد تحت حكم شريعة موسى الخاصة ببني إسرائيل ، والتي تم فيها تحديد ما هو طاهر لهم ( أي مسموح بتناوله ) ، وما هو نجس ( غير مسموح لهم بتناوله ) وفق معايير إلهية ليس لها بمنافع وأضرار المخلوقات الحيوانية الصحية. 

إننا في المسيحية نحيا بإيماننا بيسوع المسيح الذي فدانا على الصليب، وأنعم علينا بالفداء ، وهي نعمة عامة للمؤمنين كافة ، وليست حكراً على بني إسرائيل، خاصة وأن يسوع المسيح هو نفسه الذي قال "لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هُوَ الَّذِي يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ". متى 15 : 11

ولعلنا إذا ما عدنا إلى سفر أعمال الرسل سنجد أن يعقوب الرسول قد قال في مجمع أورشليم للرسل بخصوص عدد من المحظورات على المؤمنين : "19لِذَلِكَ أَرَى أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عِبْئاً عَلَى الْمُهْتَدِينَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْيَهُودِ، 20بَلْ نَكْتُبُ إِلَيْهِمْ رِسَالَةً نُوصِيهِمْ فِيهَا بِأَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الأَكْلِ مِنَ الذَّبَائِحِ النَّجِسَةِ الْمُقَرَّبَةِ لِلأَصْنَامِ، وَعَنِ ارْتِكَابِ الزِّنَى، وَعَنْ تَنَاوُلِ لُحُومِ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ الْمَخْنُوقَةِ، وَعَنِ الدَّمِ" أعمال الرسل 15: 19-20
أي أنه يجب على المؤمنين ألا يأكلوا من الذبائح التي تقدم للأصنام ليس لعيب فيها هي ، وإنما لأنها تقدم للأصنام فقط ، فيكون بذلك  أكل المؤمن لها اعترافاً منه بأهلية تلك الأصنام للعبادة.

ثم إنه لو قمنا بتحريم لحم الخنزير لعلة صحية ، ألن يكون ذلك اعترافاً منا بأن الله تعالى قد قام بخلق ما هو ناقص ، وما هو ضار لنا ، فيكون هو الملام الوحيد على تلك الفعلة وهو إله الكمال إلى الأبد؟:a82:

حاشا لله أن يفعل ذلك :smi411:

ولكم مني سلام المسيح​​:94:​​]*


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



النور الساطع قال:


> *البابا شنودة ينصح الأقباط بعدم تناول لحم الخنزير 8/4/2007 10:25:00 AM*
> 
> *نصح البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية، جموع الاقباط بالابتعاد عن تناول لحم الخنزير.*
> 
> ...


 

سيبك من هبل مواقعكم و جرائدكم الكاذبة
هات لينا مصدر نعترف به
هات الكلام من لسان البابا نفسه

لما تجي بالدليل, حنرد عليك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

++ رجاء إلى صاحب السؤال -- عن لحم الخنزير -- أن يوضح لنا :- 
(( 1 )) هل تحريم لحم الخنزير ، تم بناءً على إحتمالية نقله للأمراض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(( 2 )) وهل إذا ثبت لك أنه غير ضار صحياً ، ستتناوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
((3 )) وهل ، إذا ثبت أن الدجاج -- مثلاً - ينقل الأمراض ، ستجعل أكله حراماً ، ومن يأكله يذهب إلى نار جهنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جليس القرآن (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

كل الناس عارفة ان حيوان الخنزير حيوان قذر ياكل من المخلفات و هذا طبع فيه و معرووووووووووووووووف جدا انه بيعمل مرض اسمه بولينا يعنى يكثر البول فى الدم و هى اول حالات التسمم و اللى مش عارف كدا يروح يسال الاطباء الاجانب اللى بيفكروا بالعقل قبل اى شئ


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



جليس القرآن قال:


> كل الناس عارفة ان حيوان الخنزير حيوان قذر ياكل من المخلفات و هذا طبع فيه و معرووووووووووووووووف جدا انه بيعمل مرض اسمه بولينا يعنى يكثر البول فى الدم و هى اول حالات التسمم و اللى مش عارف كدا يروح يسال الاطباء الاجانب اللى بيفكروا بالعقل قبل اى شئ


 
*نفس الطريقة العمياء في الثبات على راي غبي *
*تكلمنا عن جانب المخلفات قبلا فهل غفل نظرك عن او ل مشاركة ام كانت عمدا ؟*
*قمة الجهل ! *
*الاطباء الاجانب او لو قصدك العلمي الصحيح الزراعيين لو كانوا يقروا بذلك لمنعوا اكلة دة اولا *
*ثانيا البروتين بوجة عام  يحدث لة ال دي اميناشن يعني مش لحم الخنزير بس يا فليسوف فالجسم لا يفرق اذا كان مصدر البروتين نباتي او حيواني عند الدي اميناشن*
*ياريت لا تاكل نبات لانة يتغذى على ذرات من الارض و روث و مخلفات انسان ولا تاكل البقر لانة ياكل اكل غير نظيف و معقم ولا تاكل الدواجن و الارانب لانها احيانا تاكل غائطها ولا تاكل بتاتا *


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*




> وهل ، إذا ثبت أن الدجاج -- مثلاً - ينقل الأمراض ، ستجعل أكله حراماً ، ومن يأكله يذهب إلى نار جهنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هذا يا أخي تناقض واضح فأنت تعرف أن أي شيء حرمه حرمه الله علينا الا و له ضرره علينا--مثل السرقة و الزنا ...--- لذلك لا تدخل هذا في ذاك و لا تخرج عن الموضوع رجاءا.


----------



## kimo14th (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*يااخ عضو مؤقت لحم الخنزير بالطهى يصبح لحما عاديا جدا *

*والكلام اللى انت قلته ده ينطبق ايضا على حيوانات اخرى كالابقار والماعز .. الخ ...ز ولكن فى حاله الطهى السىء *​


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*والبقر مفهوش تانيا ساجيناتا ؟؟؟ 
ولا اسكارس فيتولورم ؟
ولا الدودة الوحيدة العزلاء؟؟
ولا الوريقات الكبدية ؟؟ faciola hepatica
يادي النقل الجاهل من منتديات الجهل المبين !!*
*--------------------------
و البقر ينقل ال fmd 
والسل البقري و الانثراكس والدواجن ايضا تنقل امراض 
-------------------------
بالمتك ؟؟؟؟؟ يعني نسبة هذا الحمض ثابتة في كل قطعيات اللحوم ؟؟؟ يالا الجهل 
طب ياريت متاكلش تمر اللي اسلامك بيقول انة جيد لانة بة نسبة عالية من البالمتك و الاسم اكبر دليل 
وياريت دلائل علمية زراعية موثقة ومدروسة بدل الهبل و العبط اللي مكتوب دة 
-----------------------------
وهل باقي حيوانات المزرعة خالية من الاصابات الميكروبية التي تنتقل لانسان ؟؟؟ امال فين الانثراكس و ال foot and mouse disease
والحمى المتموجة (  المالطية ) 
هل الديسونتاريا لا توجد في البقر و الاغنام ؟؟؟
وهل الدودة الشريطية الخنثى لا توجد في لحم البقر ؟؟
وهل السالمونيلا لا تنتقل من البقر ؟؟؟؟ 
ياريت بلاش الجهل الاعمى دة 
اذن فعلى مبدا كتب المقال نقول لهم لا تاكلوا ابدا لحوم الابقار و الجاموس لانكم مادام قلتم ان الخنزير ينقل امراض ولذلك لا تاكلوة فالبقر و الاغنام و الدواجن تنقل امراض فلا تاكلوها ام هو كيل بمكيالين ؟؟؟
ولا تاكلوا ايضا الخضروات لانها تنقل احيانا بعض الديدان مثل الاسكارس و غيرها 
-----------------------------------
الله و اكبر الجسم بيفرق بيقول دة دهن خنزير و دة دهن عجالي و دة دهن كندوز و دة دهن بتلو 
كل كلامك دة اهبل ولا يعنينا بالمرة بل هو كلام مساطب 
يا سلام !!!كل من هو خارج الجزيرة العربية يصاب باضطرابات هضمية !!!! العقل زينة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

الأخ الفاضل  / عضو مؤقت 
+++ تقول عن كلامى أنه متناقض ، فأرجو أن توضح لى مواضع التناقض !!!!!!!!!!
+++ سألتكم أسئلة مبسطة ، فلم يرد أحد !!!!! ، ألاتقدرون على إجابة الإسئلة الصغيرة جداً !!!! فماذا ستفعلون فى الأسئلة العويصة ؟؟؟؟
++++ ثم أننى لم أسألك عن رأى الدين ، بل خاطبت عقلك أنت ، سألتك بالمنطق ، وليس بالمحفوظات ، ولذلك ، فإننى أستسمح الإخوة فى إعادة الأسئلة ، لعل وعسى :-
(( 1 )) هل تحريم لحم الخنزير ، تم بناءً على إحتمالية نقله للأمراض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(( 2 )) وهل إذا ثبت لك أنه غير ضار صحياً ، ستتناوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
((3 )) وهل ، إذا ثبت أن الدجاج -- مثلاً - ينقل الأمراض ، ستجعل أكله حراماً ، ومن يأكله يذهب إلى نار جهنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## درويش (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

##########################        
وجاء فى التثنية 


وَالخِنْزِيرُ لأَنَّهُ يَشُقُّ الظِّلفَ لكِنَّهُ لا يَجْتَرُّ فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لكُمْ. فَمِنْ لحْمِهَا لا تَأْكُلُوا وَجُثَثَهَا لا تَلمِسُوا

لا تَأْكُل رِجْساً مَا.

فبذلك يكون العهد القديم قد حرم الخنزير واعتبرة نجس

اليس المسيح جاء ليكمل لا لينقض؟؟؟؟؟

######
##########################################
####################


----------



## sant felopateer (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*





درويش قال:



			############
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> درويش قال:
> 
> 
> > *######################*
> ...


 
*###################################################*


----------



## القوه الكبري (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

الخنزير محرم بشهاده المسحين ومايسببه من مرض موجود الان مثل  انفلونزا الطيور ده غير حاجات تانيه مش  هاتحسوا بيها


----------



## القوه الكبري (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل  / عضو مؤقت
> +++ تقول عن كلامى أنه متناقض ، فأرجو أن توضح لى مواضع التناقض !!!!!!!!!!
> +++ سألتكم أسئلة مبسطة ، فلم يرد أحد !!!!! ، ألاتقدرون على إجابة الإسئلة الصغيرة جداً !!!! فماذا ستفعلون فى الأسئلة العويصة ؟؟؟؟
> ++++ ثم أننى لم أسألك عن رأى الدين ، بل خاطبت عقلك أنت ، سألتك بالمنطق ، وليس بالمحفوظات ، ولذلك ، فإننى أستسمح الإخوة فى إعادة الأسئلة ، لعل وعسى :-
> ...



ده حاجه اكيده حرم حمايه الانسان وماينتج عنه من امرض تؤدي بحياه الناس

لا طبعا عمري  مهتناوله  لان عمره مهيكون نظيف 

لا  مش  هاكل الدجاج لو يبنقل مرض  مثل  انفلوزا  الطيور وهو مش  حرام بس  الناس  هتبعد عنه منعا لضرار بها ومن المعروف ان الدجاج بيتغذي علي الحبوب  وان السبب الرئيسي في  انتشار هذا  المرض  مزارع الخنازير


----------



## Tabitha (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

وهل لحم الخنزير به أمراض أكتر من بول البعير :w00t:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

++الأخ الفاضل درويش 
   ((1)) السؤال الأصلى -- الذى طرحه زميلك -- كان يناقش الأمر من وجهة النظر العقلانية المجردة ، بدعوى أن أن هذه النوعية بالذات ضارة جداً بالصحة .
++++ فلما أجبنا عليه ، بالعقل والمنطق ، قفز إلى حكم الشرع الذى لا يـُناقش . + فقلنا له إنك أنت الذى إخترت المنهج العقلانى ، فلماذا تتنصل منه ؟؟     + فلم يعطنا جواباً ، وإختفى !!!   ++ ثم أتيت سيادتك لتكمل ما بدأه صاحب الإسم الآخر ، ولكن بنفس طريقته !!!!!!
++++  ولكن ، المنطق والعقل يقول : أكمل كلامك بنفس منهجك ، أو إعتذر . + وأما الهروب ، ثم الرجوع هكذا ، فيدخل فى باب المناورة ، وليس الكلام بالحق . ++ فإن كنت تعرف ، فأكمل ما بدأ ، وإن كنت لا تعرف ، فإقرأ ما سبق بتمعن ، لكى تكمل ما هرب منه الأخ صاحب الإسم الآخر .
 ++ وكان السؤال الذى هرب منه ذلك الأخ ، هو : لو كان سبب التحريم هو الضرر ، فهل أكل لحم الدجاج وغيره من الطيور  ( بعدما قيل عن إنفلونزا الطيور ) ، وكذلك أكل لحم البقر ( بعدما ثبت من إحتمالية إصابتها بجنون البقر ) ، يصير محرماً  ، إلى درجة تجعل آكله يذهب إلى جهنم النار ؟؟؟؟
++++ فنرجو من سيادتك أن تجيب عن السؤال الذى هرب منه الآخر ، لأنه ما زال معلقاً .+ قبلما نقفز إلى سؤال آخر . + فالقفز بين الأسئلة ليست من شيمة أهل الحق ، بل إنها لعبة الشيطان .
     ((2)) وأما السؤال الجديد ، فإجابته معروفة ، ولكن ، من المنطق ، أن ننهى ما بدأناه أولاً .


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



Anestas!a قال:


> وهل لحم الخنزير به أمراض أكتر من بول البعير :w00t:


 
:t11:


----------



## دعاء سلامة (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

:66:
قبل البدء بالموضوع عندي سؤال :

هل أكل لحوم الكلاب ممكن في المسيحية؟
شكرا


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*



دعاء سلامة قال:


> :66:
> قبل البدء بالموضوع عندي سؤال :
> 
> هل أكل لحوم الكلاب ممكن في المسيحية؟
> شكرا


 

الموضوع هذا يتكلم عن لحم الخنزير, لا عن لحم الكلاب
اطرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل و سنرد عليك..


----------



## دعاء سلامة (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

سوف أقوم بمحاولة الرد على هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله لكن عندي طلبات أعتقد أنها من حقي:
1-أتمنى أن أقرأ الردود التي تختفي منها بعض المصطلحات مثل:
الجهل ، الغباء، ................... أظن أنها معروفة 
وبالتأكيد لن أستخدم بدوري هذه الكلمات.:t7:

2-مراعات إنشغالي بسبب المشاركة في موضوع أخر
:close_tem
3-عدم التطرق إلى مواضيع أخرى فبل إنهاء هذا الموضوع مثل موضوع (بول البعير) مع أني أعرف أن السائل لا يعلم منه إلا العنوان وما يشاء!!!!!!:t7:

أخي my rock :
بالفعل أنا أحتاج للإجابة مع التعليل عن السؤال الذي طرحته لأنه بالنسبة لي بداية الحوار وبالنسبة لي يتعلق بهذا الموضوع من زاوية ربما تكون حضرتك لم تنتبه لها ولم تدركها فأرجو من حضرتكم الإجابة :94:


تحياتيييييييييييييييييييييي:t25:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

+++  السؤال الأصلى كان عن تحريم الخنزير لأنه ضار بالصحة ، كان سؤالاً مبنياً على العلم والمنطق ، كما إدعى صاحبه ، فلما رددنا عليه بالمنطق ، فشل فى مواصلة الحوار ، ولجأ لهذه التعبيرات الساقطة ، ليغطى بها على فشله ، وليجذبنا بعيداً عن الحوار العقلانى الذى فشل فى تكملته .
+++ ولكننا لن ننجذب وراءه ، لأن ديننا يحكمنا بالعقل ، ويلزمنا بالأدب ، وينهانا عن شالكذب والخداع ، بكل أشكالهم .


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*درويش *

*أنت شاغل نفسك بما يدخل الى جوف النسان *

*لكن إلتفت الى ما ينجس الانسان وهو الذي يخرج من الانسان *

*فكلمة الله تقول :*

*متى 15 : 11 *
*لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ
*
* متى  15 : 18 *
*وَأَمَّا مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ فَمِنَ الْقَلْبِ يَصْدُرُ وَذَاكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ 
*
* مرقس  7 : 15 *
*لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ لَكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ.*


----------



## Fadie (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير*

*الموضوع قُتل ردوداً*

*يُغلق*


----------

